# Any suggestions on fold down stern lights?



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

The hella ones are nice, whats your price range. Buy once, cry once!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

> The hella ones are nice, whats your price range. Buy once, cry once!



Everyone uses the Hella lights(#2010, 6") and everyone has issues with them(drill holes in the top so when the bulb housing fills with water it will drain out). The #2010 standard 6" run $32 and the led version $100.

You can buy a replacement LED bulb for the 2010 for $20 which is what I did.


http://www.yachtsupplydepot.com/


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Have never heard of anyone that did not end up having water in their Hella, but after fixing a $100 light they seem happy.


----------

